# Suche gabel!!!



## Estoniaclan (7. Oktober 2002)

Tag auch ich such ne gabel Mit min.130 millimetern.Bitte keine Doppelbrücke anbieten.Ich würd mich über eine Marzzochi DROPP OFF freuen.Darf auch kleine Kratzer haben un lack schäden.Mus aber Funken.Preis so zwischen 100 und 150 euros.Kann aber auch eine RS Psylo XC sein.Beides bitte ohne QR 20 oder tullio


----------



## nationrider (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe eine Marzocchi Z1 MCR Modell 2001, 130 mm Federweg. Die Gabel hab ich im Februar gekauft .Der Zustand ist (außer den üblichen Gebrauchsspuren) absolut top da ich damit nur Tour/FR gefahren bin. Die Farbe ist chrompoliert die Aufkleber habe ich aus optischen Gründen entfernt und die Canti´s gekürzt so das sie nur noch mit Scheibe gefahren werden kann. 
 Die Forke besitzt das ECC-System um den Federweg für den uphill zu reduzieren (die Kartusche ist absolut dicht!). Die Schaftlänge kann ich dir noch nicht genau sagen da die Gabel noch verbaut ist, müßte aber mindesten bei 21cm liegen.

Der Festpreis liegt bei 200 Euro wenn du interesse hast schick
mir ne mail unter [email protected]

Gruß
nationrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

